

Show HN: Meet up with another hacker for lunch (SF only) - ashraful
http://hackerlunch.com/

======
minimaxir
This is the third time you've submitted this in as many days. Deleting then
resubmitting things on HN is bannable.

~~~
ashraful
Ah, ok. It never got off the 'new' page, so I assumed the timing wasn't right
- so I resubmitted hoping to get the right time for HNers in SF.

